# Looking for FREE haunt music downloads



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey All,

Anyone know where I can download some decent & free haunt music and/or haunting sound effects? I have a few CD's I bought over the years, but just looking for something new this year.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

well guys, here it is i've been making alot of sound tracks so please feel free to download them, here they are www.myspace.com/emushauntedhelltracks
their are more on the way and requests are welcome if you can't download them or want to ask a question or anything of the sort please PM me 
thx 
EMU


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Please use the search button as this question has been answered in this thread alone a dozen times. Give this one a try. 4GB of sounds and music specifically for Halloween.

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html?rnd=26

pass: hauntforum


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

meltdown211 said:


> Please use the search button as this question has been answered in this thread alone a dozen times. Give this one a try. 4GB of sounds and music specifically for Halloween.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html?rnd=26
> 
> pass: hauntforum


wow! thanks man i downloaded a few!!! these are great especially the clown and icreamtruck ones! THANK YOU!!!


----------

